# Kristen Stewart wird Studentin!



## beachkini (13 Aug. 2013)

​
*Was man nicht in den Beinen hat, hat man im Kopf. Während der "Twilight"-Star Kristen Stewart, 23, vergeblich hinter ihrem Ex Robert Pattinson, 27, herrennt, versucht sie jetzt ihr Glück an der Uni, um ihr gebrochenes Herz hinter Büchern zu verstecken.*

Jetzt tauscht sie Herzschmerz gegen "Hamlet". Die junge Schauspielerin will wieder pauken und schrieb sich gleich an der Universität von L.A. ein, um dort englische Literatur zu studieren.

Wie "Daily Mirror" jetzt berichtet will Kristen, die mit 13 die Schule abbrach, um als Schauspielerin durchzustarten, ihre schulische Ausbildung wieder in Angriff nehmen.

"Ja, Kristen ist jetzt als Hollywood-Schauspielerin Millionen wert, aber sie überlegt sich bereits, wie ihr Leben danach aussehen könnte. Sie konnte die Schule nie ganz abschließen und will eine gute Ausbildung", berichtet die Quelle.

Für Kristen wird das allerdings alles andere als leicht. Denn sie hat dann gleich zwei Fulltime-Jobs, einmal ist sie die junge Studentin, die für die Klausuren büffeln muss und dann noch der Hollywood-Star, der Filme dreht.

Zurzeit steht sie für ihren neuen Film "Camp X-Ray" vor der Kamera. Die ganze Arbeit ist aber vielleicht genau das, was sie braucht, denn ein Liebes-Comeback mit Rob scheint es im Moment nicht zu geben. (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Aug. 2013)

> Sie konnte die Schule nie ganz abschließen und will eine gute Ausbildung



In Amerika kann auch jeder Depp zur Uni gehen


----------



## Matute (13 Aug. 2013)

Ich verstehe gar nicht wie das gehen soll. Sie muss doch erst einmal die
high school abschliessen bevor sich sich bei einer Uni einschreiben lassen
kann.

Ich glaube eher, dass die Redaktion von ok-magazin.de selbst nur
Hauptschulabgänger sind. Wie kann man sonst nur so einen Quark
schreiben. happy010


----------



## dlsetz (13 Aug. 2013)

Vom Kindergarten in die Uni  Das wäre ja mal was...


----------



## beachkini (13 Aug. 2013)

Die Highscool schließt man meines Wissens in der 12 ab 

Und bei uns kann man auch mit Realschulabschluss und Ausbildung studieren.


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2013)

Wenn sie genügend Lehrer und Professoren ins Bett zieht kriegt sie auch nen Abschluß


----------



## Matute (13 Aug. 2013)

Kristen soll die Middle School oder Junior High School mit 13 Jahren
abgebrochen haben. Das entspricht ungefähr der 7ten Klasse. Sie
hat somit überhaupt keinen Schulabschluß? Nach vergleichbaren 
deutschen Standard also noch nicht einmal den Hauptschulabschluß.

Übrigens gibt es in den USA auch eine Schulpflicht. In 18 Bundesstaaten
sogar bis zum 18. Lebensjahr. Aber es gibt auch viele Ausnahmen, z.B.
Home-Schooling.

Ich vermute mal, dass sie einen High School-Abschluß via Home-Schooling
hat, was nur gerne von den Medien weggelassen wird.


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> In Amerika kann auch jeder Depp zur Uni gehen



Das ist bei uns nicht anders!


----------



## Padderson (13 Aug. 2013)

mal sehen, wie lang sie durchhält


----------



## comatron (13 Aug. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> In Amerika kann auch jeder Depp zur Uni gehen



Auch ein Moderator sollte die Form waren. Im konkreten Fall müsste es korrekt heißen "jede Deppin".


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

......viel Glück......


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

Das kann ja was werden.....


----------

